# GM Applies for Chevrolet Code, ZH2 Trademarks



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

would be better if the tru 140 was made as a SS model. this would make me buy it if was as good as my cruze has been so far. but they won't it will eat Camaro sales.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAtMhpG5Nkw


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> would be better if the tru 140 was made as a SS model. this would make me buy it if was as good as my cruze has been so far. but they won't it will eat Camaro sales.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAtMhpG5Nkw


Even the windshield is 5% tint. That car needs a 1.4 base and a optional 2.0


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Even the windshield is 5% tint. That car needs a 1.4 base and a optional 2.0


How about a 2.4L I4 base and 2.8L Duramax or 3.6L V6 optional? :grin:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> How about a 2.4L I4 base and 2.8L Duramax or 3.6L V6 optional? :grin:


If the engine bay is anything like the 2 Gen I'm not sure if anything will fit in there. 


Sent from my iPhail using Tapatalk App


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Even the windshield is 5% tint. That car needs a 1.4 base and a optional 2.0


No way....either a big V6 or a small block V8.


----------



## Mohawkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

If that car comes out looking anything like the rendering, Ford is going to sue their pants off. That thing's headlights are virtually identical to the new mustang's and the grille is a direct rip off of the 1st gen Cruze. I'm not impressed, just like I'm not impressed with the current Chevy SS, that looks like a 5 year old Malibu.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Camcruse said:


> No way....either a big V6 or a small block V8.


Would hate to see the Pistons on a direct injection overhead cam V8 in that car. That engine bay may be as small as the 2nd gen Cruze where the 1.4 barely fits 


Sent from my iPhail using Tapatalk App


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Perhaps a BRZ competitor?


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Put the 2.2 from the old Cavalier and it won't step on any toes. 2.0 turbo competes with Camaro and ATS, 1.4 turbo competes with Cruze, 3.0 nibbles at Biuck and Cadlilac future plans. Just dreamin' but a LS would be cool!


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree the Cruze should be that way now, kind of is I guess 1.4 Cruze or 2.0 Verano.



Merc6 said:


> Even the windshield is 5% tint. That car needs a 1.4 base and a optional 2.0


----------

